# Training program



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

The ultrasound on the mom of my litter came back and she should have enough pups for me to get one! Now I'm looking for suggestions on training programs to follow I've heard great things about perfect start/perfect finish but I wanted to get some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

brendo said:


> I've heard great things about perfect start/perfect finish but I wanted to get some opinions. Thanks!


Thats the one I'd recommend. Look around...you can probably fine a used set and save some $$. Then join up with local NAVHDA group for support.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

gdog said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard great things about perfect start/perfect finish but I wanted to get some opinions. Thanks!
> ...


Thanks! I will keep an eye out for a used set. I have been out to some navhda training days and was planning on joining as soon as I'm sure I'll be getting a pup out of this litter.


----------

